# American made table saw



## CaptBill (Aug 12, 2012)

I am brand new to this site. I recently moved from Pa to Fl and thus I sold my cabinet saw, a Grizzly 220 3hp. It was a wonderful saw. I wish to replace it with a lesser saw, a contractor type, one that I can move around the garage of my new place. I want to buy one that is made in the USA. Is Powermatic my answer ? Powermatic 1791227K 1-1/2" HP, 1 PH, 115/230V Model 64A 10" Tablesaw PLUS 30" Accu-Fence. Are there any others to consider. I would like to find a saw with the dolly built into the base so that I could move the saw.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

AFAIK, the vast majority, if not all PM64a models were made in Taiwan. It's a good contractor saw, but is remarkably similar to the former GI 50-185, Grizzly G0576, and Bridgewood, (all likely came from the same factory) which all sold for a good bit less than the PM64a, and likely came from the same factory….in this case there's an unjustified premium for the PM nameplate. An older PM63 would more likely be made in the US, as are the older Delta's, and the older Emerson made Craftsman and Ridgid contractor saws.

A contractor saw has a the motor hanging off the back, and has is a footprint that's larger than a cabinet saw with a standard 30" rip fence. If placed on a mobile base, a cabinet saw can be rolled around the shop fairly easily, and virtually any saw you're likley to find can be placed on a mobile base.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

CaptBill-If you are looking for a new American made contractor saw, there ain't one. The only table saw currently built in the U.S. is the Delta UniSaw, manufactured in Delta's new factory in South Carolina.

You can pick up decent deals on used, American-made saws on CraigsList … some require a little TLC but can be worth it.

-Gerry


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

The Shopsmith is made in the USA, and for a small garage space offers a lot of versitility. You'll find nice used ones rather easy to find in Florida.

They are a small but active business in Dayton Ohio and have great customer support.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Made in America is slowy but surely becoming obsolete and discontinued. It is a shame since some of the few tools still made here such as Incra are of outstanding quality.
Your best bet would be to search for an older used saw that was made in the USA.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Even with Unisaw, older is better as far as I can tell.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^absolutely, MonteCristo. I don't often see a quality vintage contractor, though. You're opposed to a mobile base on a lesser powered cabinet saw? Some of the old cabinet saws have a pretty small footprint. 30" is all I need for sure.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

If there was a table saw made in America, it wouuld either be prohibitively expensive or be a piece of junk to compete with offshore machines. Either look for a used made in America saw or one that at least has an American name on it, like Delta, Jet or Powermatic. Well known names have their reputation to uphold, so their products will be better than an unknown name.


----------



## CaptBill (Aug 12, 2012)

Bill Stark replies: Well, being that is the case against an American made table saw, I have decided (95%) that I will buy the Steel City granite top from Lowes. I have read that the saw is a bear to set up, but once done the machine works beautifully. A lot of humidity in Fl, and I will not have to worry about the table top rusting or for that fact work at keeping the top clean. Soooo, sounds good to me------


----------



## CaptBill (Aug 12, 2012)

Also has the built on dolly to move the saw around the garage


----------



## RickLoDico (Jan 7, 2010)

Steel City also has a hybrid that looks kinda nice. The footprint would be pretty small and it also has the built in mobile base.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Depending on your budget Home Depot has their contractor saw for around $ 529 of course it's not built in the USA.
but it's a good saw for $529 and you can get 20% off most HD with a 20% off coupon from Harbor Freight.

http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hardware-Power-Tools-Saws-Table-Saws/Tools-Hardware-Power-Tools-Bench-Stationary-Tools-Table-Saws/RIDGID/h_d1/R-202500206/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&productId=202500206&storeId=10051


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

In case you're interested, the Craftsman 22116 is a granite top hybrid made by Steel City/Orion, that is the successor to the popular and well regarded 22124 hybrid… also made by Steel City/Orion. It's very similar to the Steel City model 35925, but the 22116 has a better fence. It goes on sale in the $850 range on occasion.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

The new Delta cabinet saws are made in the USA…


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

OMG, please tell me you're too smart to fall for all that powermatic PR crap. they are made in either china oR taiwan and the current tools are overpriced shadows of their former selves. long on promise, short on delivery adn expensive. the very definition of a poor value. only much older PMs (predating the gold/mustrad paint schemes) were american made. also american made were emerson electric built pre 2003 10"CI ridgid and c-man table saws . can be had on CL for ~$100-$200. add a delta t-2 fence, and you can have a top flight used CI TS for $200-$300.

if you want new, i'd follow the ridgid 4512 suggesiton. a lot of saw for the money and it qualifies for enrollment in ridgid's LSA (lifetime service agreement) free parts and labor for life to the saw's original owner. if you go that way MAKE SURE TO REGISTER THE SAW WITH THE LSA. IT IS NOT AUTOMATIC AND IT IS NOT A LIFETIME GUARANTY. FAILURE TO DO SO WITHIN 90 DAYS OF PURCHASE USUALLY MEANS ALL YOU GET IS A 3 YEAR WARRANTY.


----------



## WesternRevival (Feb 14, 2015)

Laguna Tools are based right down the road from me in CA. They are making their table saws in "Asia" as they say now. I however feel a little better with at least buying from a US based company even though they make them in China….. better than China based china made I suppose


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

only true made inbamerica woodworking tools im aware of are northfield.
theyre beasts.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

"I buy only made in America" is long gone, my friend.

Virtually every ww'ing machine is made either in Taiwan or China.
If you look closely at PM, Grizzly and Jet, you will find some of their machines eerily similar (that's because they are all cast in the same plant in Taiwan).

If you just want a quality machine, you can find one but it will either be an old iron score on CL or if you have very deep pockets, Northfield (I don't think they make a contractor style saw anyway).

I would forget about made in America and just decide which saw is best for you.
Just be very, very careful about the homeowner saws you see in the BORGs.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Bill, you might also find a used General (not General International) that was made in Canada. They were excellent quality tools.


----------



## Woodcut1 (Feb 23, 2016)

If they use Chines motors and electronics they are no better. You really have to know who manufactures the critical parts. Anyone can assemble them. I purchased a Lath made in China once. Within a month the capacitive start on the motor went, then shortly after that the motor went and then the power switch went.


----------



## fredzo (Mar 3, 2017)

If you want good old made in America woodworking equipment you need to buy Oliver. Made in Michigan. They are heavy duty and will probably outlast most of us. They are pricey though. Well worth the money if you don't want to buy another one in your lifetime. Even Delta has moved to Taiwan. Stop Saw is a table saw that is also made in America. I am building a new woodworking shop and will buy as much American made as possible. I want people here to keep their jobs. Money isn't as important to me as America is.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Stop Saw is a table saw that is also made in America. I am building a new woodworking shop and will buy as much American made as possible. I want people here to keep their jobs. Money isn't as important to me as America is.
> - fredzo


Then you might want to go do a little more research on that Sawstop being made in America thing 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

2012 thread


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> 2012 thread
> - Rick M


Yeah… some threads just won't die 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> ... Stop Saw is a table saw that is also made in America. I am building a new woodworking shop and will buy as much American made as possible. I want people here to keep their jobs. Money isn t as important to me as America is.
> 
> - fredzo


Old thread or not, wouldn't want to spread misinformation. Saw Stop is an American company, but the saws are made in Asia. I can't think of any consumer level saws made in the US (or even Canada) anymore.

To buy American made, you'll need to find older Unisaws, older Delta contractor saws, PM66, PM72, PM63, or Emerson made Ridgid 3612, 2424, or 2412, and Craftsman 113 contractor saws, among others.


----------

